
A watcher for contributors to various projects: GraphQL with GitHub Actions - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/cedricbonhomme/contributors
======
cedricbonhomme
The repository is self-updated:
[https://github.com/cedricbonhomme/contributors/blob/master/....](https://github.com/cedricbonhomme/contributors/blob/master/.github/workflows/update-
contributors.yml#L7)

~~~
munro
Wow, really cool. I feel like using Github like this could really take off.
Free storage and compute and scheduling. I'm definitely going to keep this in
mind for any future fun projects--it seems like a scraper is an obvious use
case.

~~~
cedricbonhomme
Thank you! ;-)

------
ivan_ah
For anyone interested in trying this, you need to set the ENV var
`CONTRIBUTORS_TOKEN` with your github API token, then create a README.md with
the following sections:

    
    
       ### [{project}](https://github.com/{owner}/{project}/)
       
       <!-- contributors-{project} starts -->
       contirbutors will be auto-populated here
       <!-- contributors-{project} ends -->
    
    

with the {owner} and {project} replaced, then after running authors.py the
README will get auto-populated.

Very very cool.

